# Familymoon destinations



## sweetcheeks85

So after much deliberation we ve decided our honeymoon will probably be spent away with our little boy as we dont feel comfortable at the thought of leaving him, plus it will be our first family holiday together as we wont get away this year.

Has anyone got any ideas for a good place for us to go on our familymoon :). Ideally maybe somewhere that has creche facilities so we can maybe have an hour or two on our own?


----------



## MrsVenn

What's your budget?


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Probably about £1200 x


----------



## MrsVenn

Hmmm, ok well Europe isn't as cheap as it used to be. I'd probably recommend searching on All Inclusive holidays for you or even consider a Med cruise. 

Cheap but good family destinations are Costa Del Sol, Menorca, Gran Canaria, Cyprus. 

First Choice and JMC do good family resorts. We went to one in Protaras, Cyprus 10 years ago that was run by JMC which was excellent. 

If your budget is all in, you're probably better going self catering to be honest.


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thanx hun, ive been looking at some all inclusives but obviously cant get prices for July 2011 yet. The £1200 isnt including spending money, but think AI would be better value for money would it not? x 

Never thought of a cruise tbh, didnt think it would be possible with a baby x


----------



## MrsVenn

I would say definitely go with AI, it will work out better value for you. There's a few good ones in Sidez in Turkey that my aunt has used.

A cruise would be easy with a baby, they usually have kids clubs and creches plus you have everything on your door step, meals included, can just relax etc. Have a look, I think you'd be surprised. :)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

What have u done MrsVenn :rofl:

Just been looking at Disney Cruises, looks amazing!!! Cruise is definetly a contender!! Thanx v much hun :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsVenn

sweetcheeks85 said:


> What have u done MrsVenn :rofl:
> 
> Just been looking at Disney Cruises, looks amazing!!! Cruise is definetly a contender!! Thanx v much hun :thumbup: x

Lol! :winkwink: 

Most leave from Southampton too so nice and easy leaving the UK behind too. 

Ooo the Disney cruises are gorgeous. If you go over to www.thedibb.co.uk they have a Disney cruise section with piccies etc. 

Hope you find something good! xxx


----------



## Torsie

sweetcheeks85 said:


> What have u done MrsVenn :rofl:
> 
> Just been looking at Disney Cruises, looks amazing!!! Cruise is definetly a contender!! Thanx v much hun :thumbup: x

I was going to suggest a Disney cruise! They have a brand new ship setting sail next year that looks SO amazing (we couldn't resist for our honeymoon.)

If you don't mind an inside cabin (which look super cool anyway as they have a virtual porthole which has a live feed from outside and the bonus of disney characters appearing now and again to wave to you) a cruise around the Bahamas starts at like $900 (£600). And they have some of the coolest childrens facilities I've ever seen, DF and I are a little sad we won't be allowed to see those areas!

I've never priced their European cruises but booking this far in advance will get you the best deal. :)


----------



## Sovereign

We're taking Charlie to Menorca for our honeymoon x


----------



## Pops

We are looking for the same thing, Missy will be around the 12 week mark and so our 5 week mega Honeymoon has been put on hold for now!

Considering staying in the UK as she will be so small but the cruise idea is temtping....couldn't see one in October when I just looked though :sad1:

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Pops, Thomson have ones available:

https://www.thomson.co.uk/cruise/ships.html?ito=PPC-goo&itc=cruise&gclid=CNLm85Dz46ACFVOY2AodQz2_DA

Virgin:

https://www.virginholidayscruises.co.uk/

If you go to the Disney website, you can play around with booking through the US site but I'm having issues getting to the UK one at the moment.


----------

